# I can't get direct rendering of X23's radeon M6 work.

## sword2k

The following is the result of strings libGL.so.1.2 | grep DRI. DRI_glXUseXFont

__glXFindDRIScreen

XF86DRIQueryExtension

XF86DRIQueryVersion

XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable

XF86DRIOpenConnection

XF86DRIAuthConnection

XF86DRICloseConnection

XF86DRIGetClientDriverName

XF86DRICreateContext

XF86DRIDestroyContext

XF86DRICreateDrawable

XF86DRIDestroyDrawable

XF86DRIGetDrawableInfo

XF86DRIGetDeviceInfo

XF86DRIOpenFullScreen

XF86DRICloseFullScreen

XFree86-DRI

XF86DRIQueryExtension failed

XF86DRIQueryVersion failed

LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH

LIBGL_DRIVERS_DIR

XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable returned false

XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable failed

XF86DRIGetClientDriverName failed

XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: %d.%d.%d %s (screen %d) I have compile drm into kernel with radeon driver, not modules. And set Device section with VendorName "ATI" Driver "ati" Option "AGPMode" "1", also load glx and dri. DRI section set correctly. LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose just tell me load extention or query extention fail. how to get it work?

----------

## chadh

Take a look at /var/log/XFree86.0.log.  Does it give you any insight?

----------

## sword2k

Only two warnings. No error. Load driver successful. glx and dri also fine. (==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x800000)

(WW) RADEON(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(WW) RADEON(0): Static buffer allocation failed -- need at least 9360 kB video memory

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1040,2016)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1040,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1040 x 1246

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                10 256x256 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 3080)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1040 x 1244

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

----------

## chadh

 *sword2k wrote:*   

> (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

 

How are you testing DRI?  I see that I have the above in my log too, as well as one of your warnings (I have 32MB, so the other is not relevant).  I know that DRI has worked with my video card in the past, so maybe just recent kernels have broken it.  I wouldn't be surprised -- they broke the framebuffer too.  :Confused: 

----------

## jammey97

I had similar problems with the Radeon M6 in my toshiba laptop.  Ended up installing the Gatos drivers and kernel module from http://gatos.sf.net and everything worked great, including overlay and 3d accel.

----------

